# I Got Upgraded Nuts



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw somewhere that Delta offered an upgraded arbor nut set for their right tilt Unisaws. Some Delta parts have been kind of hard to find recently (Delta was bought last year by a Chinese company) so I decided to look around the web to find a set in case they disappear. Though several vendors had the kit listed on their sites, I called to verify that they were in stock and in some cases they were not. I ordered mine from Mike's Tools. (Part No. 36-659)

The package, pictured below, has two nicely machined nuts which help justify its $27 cost (plus shipping). One has an attached arbor washer and a knurled edge to make it easier to get on and off compared to a standard nut and washer. The nut only has a few rows of threads on the far side from the washer so it's a relative pleasure to get on and off the arbor compared to the original pieces. I haven't had to fish it out of the sawdust in the bottom of the cabinet yet! (But I'm sure I eventually will)

The other nut is the same basic thing but for use with dado heads. Therefore, no washer.

These also fit other saws with 5/8"-12 left-hand Acme threads, such as Delta contractor saws and other right-tilters. However, I checked to see if they would fit my Craftsman RAS's with 5/8" LH threads and they do not. They go on but the fit feels a bit too loose. Both the Sears and Delta arbors measure out at .625, but there must be a difference in the thread design.

Delta makes a similar nut kit for left-tilters, too (#36-201).

Bill


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Kind of daring to unveil your nuts on a public forum, upgrade or not! :blink: 

May not have fit the RAS because that isn't Acme threads? Not near mine but I seem to recall the threads being sharper.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Great minds must think alike Bill. I ordered the same kit from the same outfit three weeks ago, and like you, when I first tried to use the one with the flange something just didn't feel right. I was in the middle of a project so I just put the old nut and washer back and carried on with my work. To be honest I haven't tried to install them again since. I think I'll give it another go tomorrow.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Shop Dad said:

<<_May not have fit the RAS because that isn't Acme threads? Not near mine but I seem to recall the threads being sharper._>>

They _look_ like Acme threads - flat top edges and all that. I'd go take a picture but I'm feeling too lazy right now. The TPI must be the same or the nut wouldn't thread on. 

I kind of recall from my machine drafting courses many moons ago that there are other types of heavy duty threads that are similar to Acme. Different thread angle maybe?

So I just did some Googling and it turns out that there are three classifications of Acme threads: General purpose, Centralizing and Stub. http://www.nookindustries.com/acme/AcmeGlossary.cfm

The Unisaw must have one type and the RAS has another. Therefore: extra clearance.

JohnK - What did you try your new nuts on? Was it a Unisaw? Mine fit fine on the Unisaw.

Bill


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Shop Dad said:
> 
> ....JohnK - What did you try your new nuts on? Was it a Unisaw? Mine fit fine on the Unisaw.....
> 
> Bill


I was trying to fit it on my Unisaw. I tried again today and got them on. A little hard to get started though. I had to grip the inner blade spacer with a pair of Channel locks to keep the arbor from turning as I started the nut. I think the threads on the end of my arbor are a little buggered up. Once I got past the first few threads the nut spun on fine. I like the knurled finger knob on the new nuts.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Two comments...

IN THE PICTURE the threads do not look like Acme threads to me, but I only have one eye.

I think that you will lose some dado width capacity with those nuts.

As for Delta supplies... Go to your local friendly DeWalt factory store. They are contracted to carry Delta parts for three years after the sale of Delta.

BTW - I bought a right tilt nut for my UniSaw and it cost over $8. What did the new style nuts cost?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I paid $27.29 plus shipping ($35.64 total)


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

My set was the same price as John's but the shipping was split up with some other stuff I ordered. The nut upgrades are not a necessity but a heck of a convenience. After dropping the arbor nut down in the sawdust more times than I want to think about, I'm appreciating the new design.

I don't think any dado capacity is lost as the new dado nut is threaded all the way through (unlike the one with the arbor washer) so just as much, if not more, of the arbor thread is engaged as would be with the standard nut.

Incidentally, they are definitely Acme threads. Plus it says so on the package so it must be the truth! :laughing:

Bill


----------

